# Stump Grinder



## abbeystump (May 10, 2007)

Just a friendly reminder to keep area around stumps clear. Carlton 2500-4 my cutting wheel just starting to keep on spinning once disengaged .With the motor on idle and disengaged I kicked up some dripper hose which flicked up and wrapped round the cutter wheel and dragged my leg under the cutter .Well it stopped spinning leaving me with a cut and swollen calf.I know full well if the machine was at full rev,s and wheel engaged I could have lost a leg at the least......KEEP SAFE:monkey:


----------



## JayD (May 25, 2007)

Hi Abbeystump,
Where about in Australia are you?man you sure were lucky,just goes to show us all every piece of equipment has the potential to harm us seriously or kill us.
Hope you heal up good
All The Best


----------



## abbeystump (May 25, 2007)

Thanks Jayd
Im in Adelaide.I bought the Carlton in Sydney also a SM2 from agtrax in silver-water.The leg is fine ,more of the shock of what could have happened.F:biggrinbounce2: ound the reason the wheel kept turning after it was disengaged because one of the belt guides wasn't fitted correctly when the new motor was fitted.Since been adjusted and working well.Stump work is quiet at the moment possibly because of lack of rain for the garden industry....Eamonn


----------



## jrparbor04 (May 26, 2007)

First Off,,,glad You Were Safe,,,but,,,why Were You Anywhere Near The Cutting Wheel,,,always,always,,,stay Clear Of The Cutting Wheel,,,i Operate A Vermeer 1102 Turbo Stump Grinder And Never Get Near The Wheel,,,engaged Or Not Engaged,,,only Time I Do If The Machine Is Off And I Have The Key To The Machine For Service


----------



## nytreeman (May 26, 2007)

abbeystump said:


> Just a friendly reminder to keep area around stumps clear. Carlton 2500-4 my cutting wheel just starting to keep on spinning once disengaged .With the motor on idle and disengaged I kicked up some dripper hose which flicked up and wrapped round the cutter wheel and dragged my leg under the cutter .Well it stopped spinning leaving me with a cut and swollen calf.I know full well if the machine was at full rev,s and wheel engaged I could have lost a leg at the least......KEEP SAFE



always scary stuff,the almosts,and then we get careless and tired too
my old woodchuck drum chipper needed new knives a few yrs back.So the night before a big lot clear I took my time and wore heavy gloves did everything careful as could be so as not to cut anything off me I might need later,it was about midnight had it all together,figured I'd grease her up while i was at it well I dont know what I was thinking holding the gun on the fitting and spun the drum using the knives not watching my hand(what a dumbass :censored: moment) and caught my thumb between a nice sharp blade and the shearplate to the bone ,after waking my wife ,getting no sleep and 18 stiches later.................


----------

